# Diablo 3 auf Konsole?



## Apuh (9. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed Gemeinde.
Meint ihr, Diablo 3 kommt auch auf die Konsole raus und bleibt nicht nur PC-Liebhabern vorbehalten?
Diablo 1 gab es damals auch für die Playstation 1...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG


----------



## Martok (10. Februar 2010)

wäre zwar schön, 
aber ich denke das wird nicht passieren.

ich glaube sogar mal auf einer blizz con wurde dieser sachverhalt in einem nebensatz geklärt.


----------



## Numekz (1. März 2010)

Konsole, hör mir auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also ich kanns mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

edith: Ich mag Konsolen nicht.. so teuer .


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. März 2010)

Numekz schrieb:


> Konsole, hör mir auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha
Zähl mal auf was du für nen einigermaßen gscheiten Rechner brauchst?
Und dann was du fürs Konsolenspielen brauchst?

Konsole is im Anschaffungspreis billiger ( es sei denn du willst alles mit 2010213213 controllern und 1023143 spielen )
Langfristig is die Konsole nur bei Spielen teurer ( außer man kekst sich das Laufwerk ^^ )


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (12. August 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Konsole is im Anschaffungspreis billiger ( es sei denn du willst alles mit 2010213213 controllern und 1023143 spielen )
> Langfristig is die Konsole nur bei Spielen teurer ( außer man kekst sich das Laufwerk ^^ )



Dafür ist das Spielen von Diablo auf dem PC für mich unbezahlbar (gut). Bin ein wenig, ich sag mal SCHLECHT, wenn's bei solchen Spielen um die Steuerung per Controller geht. Umgekehrt stelle ich mir z.B. Tekken auf PC schwer vor.

Also Diablo (3) auf Konsole? Finde ich nicht besonders, wenn ich alleine an die Inventarverwaltung denke? Weiß ja nicht, ob die dann für Controllersteuerung so ein Leckerbissen sein wird (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen).

Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## asszudemi (1. Oktober 2010)

ich habs damals auf konsole gezockt


----------



## Toxxical (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das sich Blizzard mit ihrem Spiel in ein Gebiet vorwagt welches den Entwicklern nicht bekannt ist.
Vielleicht hast du ja mitbekommen das Gothic 4 auf der PS3 Ewigkeiten später rauskommt, weil die Entwickler sich nicht mit der Materie auskennen und es trotzdem spielbar rausbringen wollen.


----------



## Logibooze (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich will zwar jetzt nicht fies klingen aber ich find es sehr gut das diablo 3 uns PC-Spielern vorbehalten sein wird.
Es ist eine art ausgleichende gerechtigkeit. Ich meine ihr Konsolen-Spieler habt so viele tolle spiele, die euch vorbehalten sind, wie zb Fable 2, und das finde ich ehrlichgesagt zum kotzen.



> Zähl mal auf was du für nen einigermaßen gscheiten Rechner brauchst?
> Und dann was du fürs Konsolenspielen brauchst?
> 
> Konsole is im Anschaffungspreis billiger ( es sei denn du willst alles mit 2010213213 controllern und 1023143 spielen )
> Langfristig is die Konsole nur bei Spielen teurer ( außer man kekst sich das Laufwerk ^^ )



Ich würde mal sagen in einer gewissen weise gleicht sich das mit dem Preis aus. Die Anschaffungskosten für die Hardware bei der Konsole sind zwar nicht so hoch wie beim PC dafür sind die Spiele aber immer 10-20€ teuerer bei den Konsolen, das ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied. Bei 10 Spielen sind das schon 100-200€!Gut, wenn man sich die spiele übers Jahr verteilt kauft oder gar über 2 Jahre oder mehr dann merkt man das nicht so aber wenn man das mal nüchtern betrachtet ist das schon ne menge kohle.
Was mich besonders an Konsolen stört ist die Inkompatibilität der alten spiele. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass zb Spiele von der XBox nicht auf der Xbox360 beispielsweise funktionieren, oder irre ich mich da? Wenn das so sein sollte klärt mich auf. Beim Pc habe ich diese Schwierigkeit nicht, ich kann eigentlich jedes Spiel von damal spielen egal welches system oder hardware ich habe.(bei der hardware natürlich nicht ganz egal aber ihr wisst was ich meine). Selbst wenn ein spiel nicht funktioniert gibt es für un Pc user immer tricks die spiele zum laufen zu kriegen.

Naja aber das ist nur meine meinung. ^^ Sowas muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß Logi


----------



## Bendt (5. Oktober 2010)

Falls sich das bewahrheitet wäre es eine 1A Sache. Diablo habe ich damals noch auf der PSX gezockt - mit dem Kontroller(!) 
Hat bestens funktioniert !!!



Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, ob die dann für Controllersteuerung so ein Leckerbissen sein wird (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen).
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung.



Dann hol die USB-Maus hervor und genieße D3 auf der PS3 mit PC feeling plus 45" LED TV (auch nur ein Beispiel^^)


----------



## iNCK (7. Oktober 2010)

Konsole hat doch genug Hack'n'Slays ...


----------

